# Jello salad



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

4 pkgs (sm) or 2 lg pkgs orange jello6 cups hot waterChill in fridge until thick as syrup.Add:1 20oz can Dole unsweetened crushed pineapple and juice1 1/2-2 cups grated carrotsChill a little moreAdd:1 pkg whipped crem (whip until stiff).Mix and chill.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Another great sounding recipe. Thanks.........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

